# Stucco Caulk?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

What exterior caulk for stucco do you use? Cracks, and in between wood frames and stucco? (if not stucco, what's your favourite exterior caulk?

PS....if you mention any product by DAP you have to sit in the corner with a DAP CAP.

PPS....all mentions by DAP CAP'ers will be ignored.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally I like Dap :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Go sit!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SHERMax clear


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Geocell 

Shermax - _Shermax Urethanized Elastomeric Sealant for joints with dynamic movement_.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't have a particular brand, but generally an elasto caulk should do it


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> I don't have a particular brand, but generally an elasto caulk should do it



Sorry dude....can't hear you from way in the corner. :jester:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

As already mentioned......Shermax


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Urethane elasto caulk for wood to wood, wood to stucco, metal to stucco. Any one using caulk for stucco to stucco (cracks) needs to have their cheek to cheek caulked. :jester:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I've found Quad to be the most durable all weather caulk. You cannot paint the same day as application - off gasing will cause bubbles.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

We use an elsatomeric 35 yr caulk ,but I believe it's a Dap product,and we use it on smaller stucco cracks all the time,for decades we've been doing it,hairline stucco cracks,stucco to wood,stucco to Brick,all manner of cracks we fill with it,works out well for us.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use caulk or elasto patch on stucco/plaster/cement cracks, I would on wood. Caulking seals the pores where its applied, causing a texture difference, flashing and a heavy build of paint where the caulking was applied, giving the surface a road map appearance. Elasto patches can have the same effect, just wider lines, sometime creating "bellies". What I found best to do with hairline cracks, recommend to the prospect a hybrid elastomeric coating that can bridge those cracks. This will achieve the best appearance while resisting future cracking with its elongation. If a hybrid elasto is not a option or needs patching for the cracks beyond its bridging capability. I would use a cementitious patching compound such as Rapid Set
http://rapidset.com/StuccoPatch_data.asp
This patching compound performs and is applied like a stucco product. It has bonders for great adhesion, driers for rapid curing and can resist future cracking due to its strength. With a hybrid elasto applied over it, it will maximize the time for the surface crack to reappear. 

Caulking crack is the norm for painters, I've seen it on house after house and 99% of them look horrible. JMO


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

corrected link for above: http://rapidset.com/StuccoPatch_data.asp

That last darn comma...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Fixed it :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wouldn't use caulk or elasto patch on stucco/plaster/cement cracks, I would on wood. Caulking seals the pores where its applied, causing a texture difference, flashing and a heavy build of paint where the caulking was applied, giving the surface a road map appearance. Elasto patches can have the same effect, just wider lines, sometime creating "bellies". What I found best to do with hairline cracks, recommend to the prospect a hybrid elastomeric coating that can bridge those cracks. This will achieve the best appearance while resisting future cracking with its elongation. If a hybrid elasto is not a option or needs patching for the cracks beyond its bridging capability. I would use a cementitious patching compound such as Rapid Set
> http://rapidset.com/StuccoPatch_data.asp
> This patching compound performs and is applied like a stucco product. It has bonders for great adhesion, driers for rapid curing and can resist future cracking due to its strength. With a hybrid elasto applied over it, it will maximize the time for the surface crack to reappear.
> 
> Caulking crack is the norm for painters, I've seen it on house after house and 99% of them look horrible. JMO


Thanks...I agree. 

I don't have time to post a pic right now, but the stucco in this case is aesthetically horrible. The whole back wall is a patch work of different textures. Gaps and cracks where windows have been moved etc. 

For the bigger stuff I've bid to have a stucco guy patch and fill.


----------

